# mammoth 2500 weight gainer



## jurmugand (Jan 15, 2002)

any good?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2002)

Yes, buy 60 cases of it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Yes, buy 60 cases of it.



That's fine, but what will he use NEXT week?  For a good, effective bulking cycle, you really need to go through A LOT of weight gainer, like 10 shakes a day.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> That's fine, but what will he use NEXT week?  For a good, effective bulking cycle, you really need to go through A LOT of weight gainer, like 10 shakes a day.



Ahhh, yes! Very good point. 

I am only drinking 8 shakes per day, I need to up it to 10-12 shakes per day.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 15, 2002)

LMAO............ i think what thy're trying to tell you is that you really dont need that many cals/meal. food man eat food.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> LMAO............ i think what thy're trying to tell you is that you really dont need that many cals/meal. food man eat food.



We're just being smart asses. I've never even heard of mammoth 2500!


----------



## Mifody (Jan 16, 2002)

my bros friend used it and liked it

this big guy i work with just told me like litterally half hour ago he used to use it and gets good gains

funny just like half hour ago hehe


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> We're just being smart asses. I've never even heard of mammoth 2500!


it never hurts to be a smart a!! Prince!its called  Dero fever  j/k


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm gonna put out a weight gain shake called GIANT GORILLA MONSTER MASSIVE OH MY GOD I'M ABSOLUTELY HUGE WEIGHT GAINER 10,000!!!! The scooper is going to be a wheel barrel...sold seperately.


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 16, 2002)

> *gopro says:*
> 
> I'm gonna put out a weight gain shake called GIANT GORILLA MONSTER MASSIVE OH MY GOD I'M ABSOLUTELY HUGE WEIGHT GAINER 10,000!!!! The scooper is going to be a wheel barrel...sold seperately.



Think of the days you could stay home and not go to the gym.  Just stay at home and play with your weight gainer.  Probably be an excellent back day.


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pemburu *_
> 
> 
> Think of the days you could stay home and not go to the gym.  Just stay at home and play with your weight gainer.  Probably be an excellent back day.



Scooping out my weight gainer is how I built my 20" guns!


----------



## BigAL (Jan 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jurmugand *_
> any good?


I use that brand myself. Tastes good, competitive price compared with whats available. Usually have one shake during the day; No weight gain due to it. However, I do notice an energy boost after drinking it, which is due to the sugar content.  
As for weight gain - no powder will do it. For that you need T enhancement.

I tryed the Mamoth pure carbo powder and found it produces a skunky odor when dissolved with any beverage. Refridgeration did not improve the liquid shelf life. It is junk.


----------

